# Sweater for Jasper



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Forerunners intrest in Cables got me looking to knit something. So I went looking thru the stash,and found the perfect wool for a sweater. Our new grandbaby was here in January,so I knitted this up.

I kept thinking about how I would think of a way to make cable pattern reading easer. All that kept coming into my head is that the Purl stiches are the background. The knits are like 3D images of a Tree,they weave to the left and right and upward. Same as cables,the directions will say CBL-cable left ect. CBr -rear. I know Forerunner will get the grasp of it easly, he's a Guy-it's all Math. Thanks Forerunner for the insperation to get off my buns and do some knitting other than Hats!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Forgot.- This is Wool of the Andies from Knit piks. I used buttons I made from Deer Antlers.I see there is a pie crumb in the picture,sorry about that.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I love it!! You did a really nice job on all of it. The cables really add to it.

Its pics like that I find inspiring. Im so glad I stuck with knitting this time around.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That's just lovely! Good work!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! Too bad you don't have a picture of the baby wearing it  What book is that pattern from?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks All! The book is adorable knits for tots,by Zoe Mellor. I knit hats for sale,that has gotten me in a rut.Have enough of my own knitted sweaters. It was fun getting my mind involved, now I'm looking at more patterns-I have hundreds of magazines,my favorites were the Family Cirlce ,easy knitting. If I get a picture of the Baby it will be on the phone,and I don't know how to load it:ashamed:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is adorable! I use C4F (front) C4B (back) the lefts and rights work themselves out.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> If I get a picture of the Baby it will be on the phone,and I don't know how to load it


 I just got into trac phones lately. For pics. The phone will usually have a place where you can load/have email addys. I take a pic and mail it to my email addy. From the email I download it onto my desktop. Then upload it to flickR. Then form flickR you can post on the web.

I wish there was a shorter way, alas.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I love it!
I take my pictures with my phone too. I email them to myself,download them from my email to my pictures section of my computer. From there I just upload them to my Flicker account, amd can then post them wherever. HTH!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Thanks Forerunner for the inspiration to get off my buns and do some knitting other than Hats!


*glances nervously to the right and the left*

Who, me ?

Ummm, gee....glad to be of service, I reckon. 

Someday maybe I'll be whipping stuff like that out just cuz I can....


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

That is really beautiful! I'd love to make it one day. 

Can you please tell me, are the sleeves sewn on, or are they knit in?


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

That's really beautiful! I like hooded things for little ones.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That is stunning!!!

A pie crumb!!!  You had pie without us?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Cyndi! I was thinking the same thing. BTW, I didn't see a pie crumb


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Stef said:


> That is really beautiful! I'd love to make it one day.
> 
> Can you please tell me, are the sleeves sewn on, or are they knit in?


Stef, they are sewn on. Sewing up-yeck, worse than weaving in ends for me.The hood is done with some stiches from both front edges then the rest were pick ups,then knitted. You can do it!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> That is stunning!!!
> 
> A pie crumb!!!   You had pie without us?


Ya, I was Forced to eat it. Made it for Dh and he only had 1 piece,keeps forgetting to take it to work,so I've been eating it for Breckfast.


Thanks for all the Complements! You are all so Kind, I'll try the pic thing, I'm not very good with this Machine.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

beautiful


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

That's absolutely adorable!! I'm sure it will keep that babe warm, too.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You all. I'm working on a Pirate sweater now!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*COOL!!*

Does that mean that it's all black, very rugged, and sports an embroidered skull-and-crossbones front and back ?

ETA.....Now I see I need to learn embroidery. :bored:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

So very nice, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Forerunner said:


> *COOL!!*
> 
> Does that mean that it's all black, very rugged, and sports an embroidered skull-and-crossbones front and back ?
> 
> ETA.....Now I see I need to learn embroidery. :bored:


Yup,Black with beige skull and crossbones colorwork on the front and striped sleeves! No embroidery sorry.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

It is so beautiful, it's a shame that he will outgrow it quickly but it is so well made that it will last for generations and warm another child when he has outgrown it. I don't know how to knit or crochet but I want to learn sometime in the near future. It is such a beautiful art and so useful. 

One thing I keep reading over and over in my Sheep magazines is this, if you have sheep and want to promote them, then use what they give you so you have first hand knowledge of what you are trying to sell. It is very good advice and I'm making it a goal to work towards. This list is so inspiring!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Olivia67 said:


> It is so beautiful, it's a shame that he will outgrow it quickly but it is so well made that it will last for generations and warm another child when he has outgrown it. I don't know how to knit or crochet but I want to learn sometime in the near future. It is such a beautiful art and so useful.
> 
> One thing I keep reading over and over in my Sheep magazines is this, if you have sheep and want to promote them, then use what they give you so you have first hand knowledge of what you are trying to sell. It is very good advice and I'm making it a goal to work towards. This list is so inspiring!


Thank You and everyone. We will all help you learn, there are alot of Videos on U-tube that help it all make sence.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

What a wonderful job. I LOVE that sweater. 



MullersLaneFarm said:


> That is stunning!!!
> 
> A pie crumb!!!  You had pie without us?





Marchwind said:


> LOL Cyndi! I was thinking the same thing. BTW, I didn't see a pie crumb


I was thinking the same thing... even if there really is a crumb in the picture who would have even seen it with that beautiful sweater.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful sweater and buttons!


----------

